# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Angli, Qyteti: Mos e largoni shqiptarin

## Shijaksi-London

Faqja 3 - FAQE E PARE	Qershor 23, 2004 


ANGLI/ NE MBESHTETJE TE PONES EDHE KREU I KISHES

Qyteti: Mos e largoni shqiptarin
Të birësuarit nga çifti anglez i refuzohet qëndrimi


Nga Londra Muhamed Veliu

ANGLI

Banorët e një rajoni në jug të Londrës kërkojnë që një shqiptar 19-vjeçar të mos riatdhesohet në vend-lindjen e tij, por t'i njihet birësimi që i ka bërë një çift anglez. Banorët e Ebbw Vale, në jug të Londrës, janë shprehur se duan që shqiptari Edmond Pone të qëndrojë në qytetin e tyre. Në mbështetje të emigrantit, i cili hyri ilegalisht në Angli në moshën 14-vjeçare në një kamion, ka dalë edhe numri një i kishës angleze, kryepeshkopi i Canterbury-t, dr. Rowan Williams, u cili ka qenë një ndër mbështetësit e shqiptarit për të mos u larguar nga Anglia. Në të njëjtën kohë, gazeta lokale e Ebbw Vale, "Argus", u ka bërë thirrje lexuesve të saj që të ndihmojnë në zgjidhjen e problemit të shqiptarit. Historia e tij, sipas gazetës, ka pushtuar zemrat e mijëra lexuesve, të cilët janë shprehur në favor të tij. Por as kjo mbështetje ndaj tij nuk ka bërë që të ndryshojë mendja e autoriteteve të emigracionit, të cilët kanë caktuar datën e kthimit të Pones në Shqipëri, duke lënë në mes ëndrrën e tij për të jetuar dhe për t'u shkolluar në Angli, si dhe të çiftit anglez, të cilët në katër vjet krijuan një ambient familjar për emigrantin. 
Të riut shqiptar Edmond Pone, të birësuar nga një familje angleze, i është rrefuzuar qëndrimi në Britaninë e Madhe nga autoritetet e emigracionit. Pavarësisht nga mosha e re, rrethanat në të cilat ai ndodhet, përfshi edhe ndihmën e dhënë nga numri një i kishës angleze, në ditët në vazhdim do t'i duhet t'i thotë lamtumirë familjes së tij të re ku qëndroi për pesë vjet. Në të tilla rrethana, dëshira e madhe e një çifti anglez për të pasur një fëmijë, që u realizua vetëm para pesë vjetësh, u shndërrua në një dhimbje të dyfishtë për ata dhe djalin e birësuar.

Historia

Edmond Pone, tani 19 vjeç, u gjet në gjendje gjysmë të asfiksuar në një kamion nga Julie Gregg dhe Steve Crandon. Ata po punonin në një fabrikë paketimi në Tredegar, ku kishte ndaluar kamioni në të cilin ishte fshehur minoreni shqiptar.
Të dy anglezët, të cilët bashkëjetonin prej vitesh dhe nuk kishin fëmijë, morën nën kujdestari Ponen, atëherë 14 vjeç, i cili më pas do të kërkonte azil. I riu shqiptar menjëherë u angazhua në një kolegj lokal, ku filloi të studionte anglisht. Duke parë një djalë të shkathët, kurajoz dhe të vendosur për të jetuar në Angli, Julie dhe Steve vendosën që ta adoptojnë. Dëshira e tyre u prit me gëzim nga Edmondi, i cili vinte prej një familjeje nga Jugu i Shqipërisë.

Refuzimi

Pavarësisht se emigranti ishte 14 vjeç kur mbërriti në Angli dhe më pas ai ishte birësuar nga një familje angleze, atij i refuzohet qëndrimi në shtetin ishull, pasi kërkesa për azil nuk është parë e drejtë nga departamenti i azilit. Ai, së bashku me ndihmën e prindërve të rinj, nuk ka ngurruar që ta dërgojë çështjen për gjykim para një gjykate të pavarur për çështjet e azilit. Ky apel është humbur dhe në të njëjtën kohë kjo i ka dhënë fund shpresës së Pones për të qëndruar në Angli.

Mbështetja

Numri një i kishës angleze, kryepeshkopi i Canterbury-t, dr. Rowan Williams, ka qenë një ndër mbështetësit e shumtë kundër largimit të shqiptarit nga Anglia. Në të njëjtën kohë, gazeta lokale "Argus" u ka bërë thirrje lexuesve të saj që të ndihmojnë në zgjidhjen e problemit të shqiptarit. Por as kjo mbështetje në favor të tij nuk ka bërë që të ndryshojnë mendjen autoritetet e emigracionit, të cilët kanë caktuar datën e kthimit të Edmondit në Shqipëri, duke lënë në mes ëndrrën e tij.

Shqiptari: U lodha nëpër gjykata, do të kthehem vetë në Shqipëri

Shqiptari 19-vjeçar duket se është lodhur nëpër dyert e gjykatave londineze, duke kërkuar që të mos kthehet në Shqipëri. Durimi i tij tashmë është sosur dhe ai ka vendosur të kthehet në vendin e tij. "Nuk kam ndër mend që të vazhdoj së bredhuri nga një gjykatë në tjetrën, për ta apeluar sërish çështjen time", mësohet të ketë thënë Edmond Pone. Siç është bërë e ditur, pas refuzimit të qëndrimit në Britaninë e Madhe, ai ka vendosur të heqë dorë nga kërkesa e tij. Tashmë pritet vetëm përcaktimi i datës kur ai do të lërë Anglinë, shtetin të cilin para pesë vjetësh e kishte ëndërr. Madje, për të shkuar atje, pagoi edhe mijëra dollarë. Në pesë vjet sa ndenji me çiftin anglez që e adoptoi, Edmond Pone krijoi një ambient të ngrohtë familjar, por ëndrrat e tij për të jetuar e për t'u shkolluar në Angli nuk janë realizuar.

Në maj, shqiptarit të fejuar me angleze nuk iu shty viza

Një i ri shqiptar në një qytet të Anglisë, baba i dy fëmijëve, rrezikonte të ndahej prej tyre, sepse autoritetet e emigracionit kanë refuzuar që t'ia shtyjnë vizën. Lirim Gecaj, 22 vjeç, së bashku me të fejuarën e tij britanike Anneka Shaw, 17 vjeçe, me të cilën ai ka dy djem binjakë, i kanë bërë një lutje Ministrisë së Emigracionit (Home Office). Nëpërmjet kësaj lutjeje, Lirimi ka kërkuar që të qëndrojë pranë familjes së sapokrijuar në zonën e Teesside në Angli. "Dëshiroj që të ndërtoj një familje së bashku me Annekën, të punësohem si të gjithë të tjerët që të kem mundësi të rris dhe të shoh nga afër fëmijët e mi", shkruante Lirimi në letrën e tij drejtuar Ministrisë së Emigracionit. Ndërsa Home Office në letrën dërguar shqiptarit, në emër të ministrit të Brendshëm David Blankett, shkruante se "nuk ishte e kënaqur me arsyet e parashtruara nga Gecaj për të vazhduar qëndrimin në Angli, pasi këto arsye nuk janë të përfshira në ligjin e emigracionit".

----------


## bunny

kam degjuar kete lloj argumentesh edhe me perpara..kur njerez si Pone kan pasur edhe the local MP qe i ka perkrahur...edhe akoma jan kthyer..Ceshtje ku leja e gjendrimit e tija mund te zgjerohet ndodh ne raste shum te vecanta...(mbase ka te bej me shum fati sesa argumenti)
gjynah per Edmondin...por meqe paska pasur gjith ate perkrahje ka ane te tjera qe ai te vjeri perseri ne Uk,ku edhe mund te vazhdoj studimet..punesimin etj etj...rendesi ka qe perkhrahja e kishes edhe e familjes angleze ka qene e sinqerte... :shkelje syri: ...
Persa i perket Lirimit...edhe per ate ka rruge tjeter ku bile eshte me paster...edhe (flas per ato shqiptare qe jan kosovar)Ambasada angleze ne shqiperi po jep visa martese/fejuar plot me shumice...Por rendesia eshte qe ai paska 1 Angleze...pasi shum njerez ne vendin e tija skan edhe ate qe tia beje... :shkelje syri:

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip

----------

